

Startup Quote: Paul Graham, Co-founder, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10855215114

======
raychancc
Running a startup is like being punched in the face repeatedly, but working
for a large company is like being waterboarded.

\- Paul Graham (@paulg)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10855215114>

------
sandroyong
Yes. And with a startup, you have the freedom to bob and weave punches; in a
large company, you are at the mercy of your handlers...

